# roakers croakers galore



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

Went on the VA sight and it is reported they are killing the croakers at the Buckroe Fishing Pier in VA can somebody say where this pier is located and how to get there from Bowie HAVE TRUCK WILL TRAVEL
Thanks


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

supercast said:


> Went on the VA sight and it is reported they are killing the croakers at the Buckroe Fishing Pier in VA can somebody say where this pier is located and how to get there from Bowie HAVE TRUCK WILL TRAVEL
> Thanks


And i see dead people!!! LOL:beer:


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Gee.....that report has traveled more miles than the croaker have within the same amount of time. 

And still getting mileage.


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

Good one Earl!

Supercast, slow your role, they are coming, but not yet...

GB


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Lol!!!


----------



## kaizenakira (Oct 9, 2009)

supercast said:


> Went on the VA sight and it is reported they are killing the croakers at the Buckroe Fishing Pier in VA can somebody say where this pier is located and how to get there from Bowie HAVE TRUCK WILL TRAVEL
> Thanks


That report has been contradicted by multiple sources who have been to the pier.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Bs*

my cousin lives there there are not catching them


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

yes slow your role SC, they will be up in PLO by april 20.!!!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Just for the record, it doesn't say they were killing them. It says patrons are catching large croaker. All that would need to have happened for that to be true is more than one person catching a "large" croaker. That probably isn't true anyways, but it doesn't say they are killing them.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Just got back from there its BS*

Went down to see my cuz no they r not catching them at all,A few showed up in the comm nets but nothing from shore,These r the type of people that should be kicked off here


----------



## Wannafishallday (Aug 13, 2007)

Too early, at least 2 weeks early before they get to PLO. I usually don't get them at PLO though. I get them further up.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*In Va by 57 dgree water*

The magic temp is usually around 57 or is that 47


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

55-60


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Just to ley you know the Buckroe pier is in Hampton Va. 

Check here

http://pierandsurf.com/coastalexplorer/


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

have read that flounder have turned on from wanapeak to cape charles. 18.5" 4 per person. in md it's 19" 3 pp/day starting april 17 bay and coast


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

right, 19", that'll happen often in the bay. :--|


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

the water temps in the mid 50s @ PLO and Solomons just a matter of time before the croakers come up river


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

my target day for the croakers is April 20 down at PLO (check the tides!!).
now if the weather stays at least 80% of what we have now they might be down there by 4-13. all this depends if i dont go with my boy on his boat down the Rapp rvr in Va.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

actually i meant Tappahannock rvr


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

tapp is a town and rapp is the river. Or is there a tapp river as well?


----------



## Wannafishallday (Aug 13, 2007)

I saw lots of fresh caught croakers (15"+) at the Korean super markets today, they must near by somewhere...


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

HuskyMD said:


> tapp is a town and rapp is the river. Or is there a tapp river as well?


 i thought i was rt the 1st time!!!


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Your right Earl*

but when locals say there going to the tapp they mean the rap river


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

i will say this; 2yrs ago on this day people were catching croakers at NB. the weather was very similiar to this year so anything is possible!!!


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

no later than 4-13-2010 !!!:fishing:
http://www.drjball.com/reports.html


----------

